# is small game open on stste land during gun season???



## chipdog (Nov 30, 2010)

just wondering if small game closes for deer season on stste land???


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Stays open


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

It stays open, but make sure you wear a LOT of orange. Orange hat, coat, pants, gloves, boots, etc. If your gun has a wood stock, paint it orange. If the interior of your truck is a brown color, get orange seat covers. Well I might be going a little overboard, but sometimes state land gets scary during firearm deer season. 

A long time ago a friend and I went out small game hunting in yankee springs, not realizing it was during firearm season. We shot at one squirrel and 10 hunters came out to ask what we were shooting at. They came out from everywhere. We didn't dare tell them it was a squirrel, we said we missed a 10 pt and pointed them in the opposite direction or our vehicle.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

I often hunt both deer and squirrel on public land during firearm season.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hail yes! Just don't use a .22!


O'lame Fred


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ruffed grouse is closed during the firearms deer season.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Grouse opens back up the first. Seems I see the most birds during rifle season.


----------

